# Computer jobs in Egypt



## 86Cutty (Mar 6, 2011)

I was wondering if there were any good paying Computer repair jobs in Egypt close to Cairo or Giza? I was thinking about moving there sometime in the next 3 years, but I dont know about jobs. I mainly only know hardware repair on laptops, like Toshiba and Sony (mainly Toshiba). I dont really know much about software problems, and I dont have any certifications, or degrees. I've only been to Egypt once for 3 weeks. What are average prices for 1 or 2 bedroom apartments, and what area is good for an American male age 26 to live in? I've read that Maadi is good but pricey IDK any prices yet. I figured I should find a place I can find a job first and work from there.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

86Cutty said:


> I was wondering if there were any good paying Computer repair jobs in Egypt close to Cairo or Giza? I was thinking about moving there sometime in the next 3 years, but I dont know about jobs. I mainly only know hardware repair on laptops, like Toshiba and Sony (mainly Toshiba). I dont really know much about software problems, and I dont have any certifications, or degrees. I've only been to Egypt once for 3 weeks. What are average prices for 1 or 2 bedroom apartments, and what area is good for an American male age 26 to live in? I've read that Maadi is good but pricey IDK any prices yet. I figured I should find a place I can find a job first and work from there.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


Sounds like a wind up to me.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I thought computers were now powered by electricity and the days of wind up ones were long gone :eyebrows:


----------



## 86Cutty (Mar 6, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Sounds like a wind up to me.


What you mean by my post sounding like a wind up? I'm just asking for some helpful information.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

86Cutty said:


> I was wondering if there were any good paying Computer repair jobs in Egypt close to Cairo or Giza? I was thinking about moving there sometime in the next 3 years, but I dont know about jobs. I mainly only know hardware repair on laptops, like Toshiba and Sony (mainly Toshiba). I dont really know much about software problems, and I dont have any certifications, or degrees. I've only been to Egypt once for 3 weeks. What are average prices for 1 or 2 bedroom apartments, and what area is good for an American male age 26 to live in? I've read that Maadi is good but pricey IDK any prices yet. I figured I should find a place I can find a job first and work from there.
> 
> Thanks for your input.




Hello and welcome to the forum.

No one knows what will happen in 3 years time.. expats might not be allowed to work here, rents will have gone up etc

Have a read through all the old post and you will see that salaries are not well paid here.. 

In all honesty I think you should re read your post... you don't really have much going for you work wise do you?


----------



## 86Cutty (Mar 6, 2011)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum.
> 
> No one knows what will happen in 3 years time.. expats might not be allowed to work here, rents will have gone up etc
> 
> ...


I'm sure prices will go up. I just want to get a general sense of what's out there now instead of waiting for the last minute. From what I heard, there's a couple of repair centers in Egypt, HP and Sony I think. Why wouldn't there be laptop/computer repair areas there? I guess I'm wondering what type of work I could find in the computer field in Egypt. Sorry if these sound like dumb qustions. I just figured I'd asking people who live there, or just people who have way more information.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

86Cutty said:


> I'm sure prices will go up. I just want to get a general sense of what's out there now instead of waiting for the last minute. From what I heard, there's a couple of repair centers in Egypt, HP and Sony I think. Why wouldn't there be laptop/computer repair areas there? I guess I'm wondering what type of work I could find in the computer field in Egypt. Sorry if these sound like dumb qustions. I just figured I'd asking people who live there, or just people who have way more information.


A computer repair shop will pay low salaries - as an unqualified person you will find it impossible to get a well paid job and work permit etc.
The Egyptians are experts at making thing work that are broken:eyebrows:

My advise "don't even bother thinking about coming here!"


----------



## 86Cutty (Mar 6, 2011)

Lanason said:


> A computer repair shop will pay low salaries - as an unqualified person you will find it impossible to get a well paid job and work permit etc.
> The Egyptians are experts at making thing work that are broken:eyebrows:
> 
> My advise "don't even bother thinking about coming here!"


Alright.  Do computer repair shops pay enough to get an apartment and survive off of, or would I need to go ahead and look for a second job, or third job? Is there an area on the forum where it just talks about jobs, pay, etc. Or do I need to do some serching? Thanks for the helpful info.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

86Cutty said:


> Alright.  Do computer repair shops pay enough to get an apartment and survive off of, or would I need to go ahead and look for a second job, or third job? Is there an area on the forum where it just talks about jobs, pay, etc. Or do I need to do some serching? Thanks for the helpful info.


May I ask why do you want to come to Egypt in particular?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

86Cutty said:


> Alright.  Do computer repair shops pay enough to get an apartment and survive off of, or would I need to go ahead and look for a second job, or third job? Is there an area on the forum where it just talks about jobs, pay, etc. Or do I need to do some serching? Thanks for the helpful info.


Welcome to this forum!

In regards to holding multiple jobs, you must first realize that it is very different here than in the US. The current unemployment rate is very high and there are many people here that have 4-year degrees yet cannot find a job. There is a bit of uncertainty about the government here (and yes, I know that is an understatement), so the work climate may not be favorable for any expat. Getting one job, let alone multiple jobs, will be difficult. Most expats are hired in their home countries in jobs that require their special skills.

If you are really sold on moving to Egypt, then please think about acquiring a college degree in the time before you move. Also, it may just be a better financial move to just get a good job in the US and come to Egypt to visit. Come to Maadi, meet some people, and get a true feel for how it is here. 

The next three years will see a lot of change in Egypt, and it may not always come in an easy, peaceful manner....


----------



## 86Cutty (Mar 6, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> May I ask why do you want to come to Egypt in particular?


It's for a girl. I know I sound retarded, but I just need to know what kind things to prepaire for if I'd be able to do it, and all that kind of stuff. I don't want to try, or say I can get there if I can't, and there's no way. I just need to get information from other people, not just what she tells me because it can be more difficult than she says.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought it would be that reason....another one falling in the trap.
Watch it with these egyptian girls, it is a game they like to play. Get some foreign guy to fall in love with just have a look at a recent thread from a few days back called egyptian women. I've seen this many times. You ask her to marry you and come back with the answer, i think i know what the answer would be...
I'm not being nasty to you, just giving you a warning.


----------



## 86Cutty (Mar 6, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> I thought it would be that reason....another one falling in the trap.
> Watch it with these egyptian girls, it is a game they like to play. Get some foreign guy to fall in love with just have a look at a recent thread from a few days back called egyptian women. I've seen this many times. You ask her to marry you and come back with the answer, i think i know what the answer would be...
> I'm not being nasty to you, just giving you a warning.


 well we have talked about it. She said she doesn't like the idea of marrage, and she definatly doesn't want to live in the US. She doesn't want to live anywhere except for Egypt. That's why I would be trying to live in Egypt. Is that what most Egyptian women are doing to foreign guys?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

86Cutty said:


> well we have talked about it. She said she doesn't like the idea of marrage, and she definatly doesn't want to live in the US. She doesn't want to live anywhere except for Egypt. That's why I would be trying to live in Egypt. Is that what most Egyptian women are doing to foreign guys?


Haven't i heard this before 

So she does not want to marry you but still wants to see you, mmmmhhh would she tell this to an egyptian boyfriend me thinks not 

Where did you meet her? Online? Holiday?

Trust me, they like doing this. Don't throw away your education or career for this one. If she cares about you she can come to us or you can meet in Europe? You would find it a lot easier to get a job there than here.


----------



## 86Cutty (Mar 6, 2011)

marenostrum said:


> Haven't i heard this before
> 
> So she does not want to marry you but still wants to see you, mmmmhhh would she tell this to an egyptian boyfriend me thinks not
> 
> ...


Well, she was on an exchange program in Kentucky, and when her year was up in 2008, she went back home. Then I went there december 2010. I met her family (mom, dad, sister, little brother, cousin) and close friends. Her dad told her as long I'm not proposing, then he doesn't care what religion I am. They like doing what? Having guys go to live in Egypt. I asked if she wanted move to a neutral country like Europe or Austrailia, but because of the Revolution, she wants to stay in Egypt. She feels very patriotic, and wants to help the people.


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Lanason said:


> A computer repair shop will pay low salaries - as an unqualified person you will find it impossible to get a well paid job and work permit etc.
> The Egyptians are experts at making thing work that are broken:eyebrows:
> 
> My advise "don't even bother thinking about coming here!"


What Lanson said is the most simple way to put it I'm afraid........

If you're not a qualified person then you will probably need to prove yourself good first, which means that you'll need to work +12 hours a day (Sometimes 15 hours) And trust me this is not easy in here, you'd be asked to repair things that aren't worth the time spent on repairing them which would usually be scrapped in the States 

Also working for a "local" repair shop would be something that I don't think you'd be able to handle (Sorry, not saying that you're a "soft" guy, but it is hard!) Also a "local" shop wouldn't put the fact that you're an expat into consideration, which means that you'll be paid as an Egyptian, so the financial return would be poor, very.

As for HP & Sony, I really don't think you'd be hired if you're not qualified, and if you did manage to get yourself an interview and managed to get a "job" it will be a temporal one where your work would be inspected for a period of time (Usually 3 months), depending on your work, you could be fired before that, or hired if managed to pass, but you need to know that if you're working for HP or Sony in here in Egypt, you wouldn't be hired unless you're familiar with ALL their products (Laptops, displays, printers, PS and so on.), but like I said, chances are really slim for you to be hired by any of them if you're not a qualified person! And also, you wouldn't get much money in here cause you're not a qualified person! 

Multiple jobs?! Nothing to say except "It's Egypt"?! Like txlstewart said, you'd be lucky if you found just one 

Sorry if that was "disappointing" or harsh! Just being honest!!

Good luck!


----------



## kbalii (Dec 9, 2010)

Cutty86

In my opinion, its impossible that you will get a job here with no competitive advantage over an egyptian. In fact you would not know the local language which would make you ineligible for work in this country.


----------



## Mama2D (May 14, 2010)

86Cutty said:


> I was wondering if there were any good paying Computer repair jobs in Egypt close to Cairo or Giza? I was thinking about moving there sometime in the next 3 years, but I dont know about jobs. I mainly only know hardware repair on laptops, like Toshiba and Sony (mainly Toshiba). I dont really know much about software problems, and I dont have any certifications, or degrees. I've only been to Egypt once for 3 weeks. What are average prices for 1 or 2 bedroom apartments, and what area is good for an American male age 26 to live in? I've read that Maadi is good but pricey IDK any prices yet. I figured I should find a place I can find a job first and work from there.
> 
> Thanks for your input.


I normally don't make posts but I saw yours and feel I have to help you out. Honestly Egypt is not the place to come and try and establish yourself with no real training/degree. Particularly the field you're looking into, there are so many people there that fix computers for VERY little pay. (I love the post saying Egyptians are experts at making broken things work!) And another thing- there is no such thing as working 2 jobs, 3 jobs, etc. Those employers over there literally work you 9-10 hrs/day, 6 days/wk. And they expect you to break yourself for them and then they just hang you out to dry, speaking from exp. here. Rent for a decent 2 bedroom apartment can run you anywhere from 1000-3000 EGP which is roughly $200-$600. And contrary to what everyone seems to think, living in Egypt is NOT cheap, not compared to the salaries! Take it from someone who used to live there for 5 yrs, you're MUCH better off staying in the States and if you have to, just go there for visits. I think the novelty will wear off in time...


----------

